# Revolution de runrev en francais



## smarlee (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens de télécharger révolution 2.6 en anglais

Il est visiblement question depuis longtemps d'une version traduite en francais ...
Savez-vous ce qu'il en est ?

Savez-vous s'il existe des tutorials, des livres ou autres outils d'apprentissage en francais ?

J'ai souvent vu qu'on parlait d'un F. RINALDI qui devait traduire Révolution en francais ... Qu'en est il ?

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## drs (29 Juillet 2005)

salut

Pourquoi pas un bon dico Anglais francais? 

OK je sors 

Alex

PS: c'est quoi Revolution?


----------



## smarlee (30 Juillet 2005)

Il suffit d'aller voir à l'adresse : 
http://revolution.runrev.com/


----------



## stratovirus (4 Août 2005)

smarlee a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je viens de télécharger révolution 2.6 en anglais
> Il est visiblement question depuis longtemps d'une version traduite en francais ...
> Savez-vous ce qu'il en est ?
> ...



Bonsoir,

en ce qui concerne revo, seule une version de la doc accessible depuis revolution etait traduite dans la version 1 ou 2, mais exit depuis la 2.2 je crois. je dois encore l'avoir?

Il y a un forum sur yahoo fr, mais c'est une liste molle, la mayonaise n'a pas pris, because toute l'activité de la communauté est sur le forum runrev.

Revolution ne sera a mon avis jamais traduit en français, les allemands brésilien canadien japonais etc sont tous avec la version en anglais.

Par contre il ne sont pas opposés à promovoir une liste typiquement française, mais personne n'y crois a mon sens ? Pour F. Rinaldi, il me semble pas mal occupé avec ManyBase, son logiciel en fin  de developpement.

La communauté de Developer sous Revolution etant plus que majoritairement utilisatrice tel qu'il est càd in english, les objectifs sont de continuer à le faire évoluer, et vu sa croissance, sans la localisation fr, y a pas de soucis faut pas l'attendre en français.

Ceci dit tu trouveras bcp de français sur la liste de runrev. Ici : <http://www.sosmartsoftware.com/> tu trouveras pas mal de tutoriels et plug in sur ce site français

Bon courage


----------



## stratovirus (4 Août 2005)

je remet le lien sans les < > 

http://www.sosmartsoftware.com

sorry


----------



## stratovirus (4 Août 2005)

Salut la liste, 

J'envoi en privé, la doc en français à qui me la demande   
S'ouvre avec DreamCard

strato


----------

